# WWOW Outdoor Women's Event May 11 & 12, 2012



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

The 2012 Wild Women of Washtenaw Outdoor Women's Event (WWOW) will be May 11 & 12, 2012 at Washtenaw Sportsman's Club in Ypsilanti. 
This is the 14th WWOW event. WWOW is always a good time. Many Michigan Sportsman Forum members have come to past WWOW events. 
For information about this year's WWOW event, see http://www.washtenawsportsmansclub.org/programs/wwow/index.html

Lindsey


----------

